# 2012 Olympics



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This might be destined for the Politics forum....But how crap is this?????

Subject: Red Arrows - 2012 Olympics

The world-famous Red Arrows have been banned from appearing at the 2012 London Olympics because they are deemed 'too British'. Organisers of the event say that the Arrows military background might be 'offensive' to other countries taking part in the Games. The display team have performed at more than 4000 events worldwide, but the Department of Culture, Media and Sport have deemed the display team 'too militaristically British'. Red Arrows pilots were said to be 'outraged', as they had hoped to put on a truly world class display for the Games, something which had never been seen before. Being axed from a British-based event for being 'too British' is an insult - the Arrows are a symbol of Britain. The Red Arrows have been excellent ambassadors for British overseas trade, as they display their British-built Hawk aircraft all over the world. The Arrows performed a short flypast in 2005 when the winning bid was announced, but their flypast at

the Games was to have been truly spectacular. It is to be hoped that common sense prevails .

If you disagree with this decision, sign the petition on the link below

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/RedArrows2012/?ref=redArrows2012


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What B******s


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I watched them just last week displaying above the QE2 when she was in Greenock. Must have been at least 30 mins - what a fantastic show.

The interesting thing about the story is who actually doesn't want them to display. It says the Dept Culture & Sport but we never seem to get the actual names. Bet its the same PC twat that bans just about everything. I could make a guess to their political leanings though and I'm pretty sure I'd be correct.

Alasdair


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

WTF...."too British"?

I could sort of understand if they'd blamed safety concerns, wouldn't agree with them but at least it'd have some credibility. What's the point of having it in London at all, surely that's a pretty big symbol of Britain? I notice that concerns about it seeming nationalistic didn't stop the British Prime minister turning up at the victory celebrations to try and hog some of the limelight.

Bunch of ****** jobsworth ********, I'd like to take a Hawk and shove it up their collective ****.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

What the hell is happening to this country? This confirms that the lunatics have taken over the asylum.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

aint right, but its what i've come to expect from the pc brigade, and typical labour spin


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

pub lanlord next ,too british :*****: s


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

As Kenny Everett used to say "Put 'em all in a field and bomb the ba*****s"


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Seriously though, are they going to ban the Queen from attending because she's the head of the armed forces and the epitome of Britain?


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

I m so glad i have a genuine oppurtunity to leave this place in the future,unfortunately i have never met anyone who airs their politically correct views in public or to my face,i think they all hide behind there faceless organisations.Would the last one out please turn off the lights,R.I.P England.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I cannot think of any other country in the world that takes so little pride in its history, and whose populace is actively encouraged by their own government to feel ashamed of their national identity. Try coming over here and telling people that they can't do something because it's too French, as soon as they realised that you weren't joking they'd kick you out on your arse.

I was trying to explain to a few of them what Britain is like these days, they genuinely didn't believe me at first when I told them that the average person in London gets filmed by more than 300 CCTV cameras every day, that there is talk of a compulsory DNA registry or that they'd tried to ban "Land of Hope & Glory" from the proms. When I finally managed to convince them, the general concencus was that we should round up some senior figures from the government and execute them, food for thought.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Olympics? 2012? London?

NO Red Arrows? At least we won't be paying in Scotland for something happening over London that we'll never see!









Maybe Gordy decided this to keep the Scot Nats happy!


















Seriously, though, it is a bit of a liberty, that something is *too* British and militaristic. I suppose all of the 80 odd countries that take the TV coverage of the Edinburgh Military Tattoo will now decide not to show this because it's too British, and too much Army based.

What a load of twaddle! Come the revolution - - - -


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This is *nonsense* (if Jase had put it in the private forum, I have some choicer words to use!). Athletics and the military have been linked from the earliest days of the Olympics.

I'm not a fan of Douglas MacArthur, but I do agree with him on this:

"_Upon fields of friendly strife are sown the seeds that upon other fields, on other days, will bear the fruits of victory._"


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I'll say it then Col....Its* Bollocks*









Anyway, the 2012 Olympics will be massivly overbudget and late and shit too....

A few people will get very rich out of it, the average Londoner will be out of pocket..


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

The whole London Olympic thing has been a debacle from the off. The good people of London are going to be financially screwed over for something that has gone way over bugdet by a government who has done sod all for the promotion of athletics and the development of young athletes. I'm under no illusion that it's nothing more than a PR exercise for London and I feel sorry for ordinary Londoners who'll have their daily lives disrupted and be billed for the pleasure.

As for the Red Arrows, I couldn't give a toss, I think they're sh*t.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

There's plenty of doubt about the truth of this and some suspect it's just the invention of a journalist who works for a certain tabloid newspaper.

The Red Arrows have apparently denied that they have had any discussions whatsoever about the 2012 Olympics:

from thisislincolnshire.co.uk:



> "We are still planning our 2008 season at this stage and that is a long way off. We understand that no decision has yet been made about the ceremony.
> 
> "We performed when London won its Olympic bid in 2005 after we received a standard request from the Olympic organisers."
> 
> She [Rachel Huxford] added that none of the team's pilots had spoken to the national newspaper about the rumour.


The Downing Street site contains the following statement:



> It is not true to suggest that the Government has banned the Red Arrows from celebrations to mark the London 2012 Olympic and Paralympic Games.
> 
> The organising committee of London 2012 will decide what to include in the celebrations - but with five years to go, decisions are yet to be made on what the celebrations will look like, although you can be assured that they will be a spectacular showcase of Britain's best.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A journalist making up a story?









Whatever next?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds like a load of Journo clap trap to me

The Olympics are a dammed good opportunity to portray all that is good about whatever nation happens to be hosting them.

The first 3 placed athletes have the flag of their nation raised, anthems are played, laps of honour are run with your nations flag draped around your shoulders etc. Medal tables are constantly shown to reflect the sporting prowess of the nations taking part. It's about as jingoistic as you can possibly get on the world stage

I'm Proud to be British, but not so proud of modern Britain - thats one of the many reasons why I've buggered off to France .

Cheers

Lee


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I signed the petition and last week I finally got an email with the following link

http://www.number10.gov.uk/Page16886

Total rubbish it was


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Well I signed the petition and last week I finally got an email with the following link
> 
> http://www.number10.gov.uk/Page16886
> 
> Total rubbish it was


So did I, posted it here. :tongue2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

B*****ks


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PhilM said:


> B*****ks


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Sounds like more rubbish in the papers again, but on the subject of the Olympics a complete waste of money, a budget that could probably run a small third world country for a year and money that could be better spent on our streets sorting out some of the mess this country is in. Whilst in our history there is a lot to be proud of there isn't much these days.

B.


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

I though the WHOLE PURPOSE of ANY Olympics was blatant nationalism.

We don't have a world team, we compete for nations, against OTHER nations.

Pile of ***** it might be but it IS all about the difference between nations.

And they've pinched Â£9billion from OUR Lottery.

Apart from that.......... 

The image of Seb Coe being William Hagues judo partner is with me still

I keep thinking of the naked wrestling in "Women in Love".......................... :bad:

To paraphrase a comment from above, put 'em all in a field and take the p#ss

out of the lot of 'em.


----------

